# return wert an batch übergeben



## naeko (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wollte wissen ob es möglich ist einen return wert an batch zu übergeben. Beispiel:
ich rufe in einer Batch-Datei ein javascript auf:
cscript javascript.js
javascript.js macht eine Berechnung. Den berechneten Wert würde ich gerne an Batch zurückliefern und abhängig davon weiter machen, z.B.:
if (return wert von javascript.js == "1") goto fehler...

kann man das irgendwie realisieren?


----------

